# Am I supposed to take the skin off this Whiting?



## Davidius

I bought a bag of frozen Whiting fillets from the grocery store and they have skin on one side. Am I supposed to take that off? If so, when?


----------



## turmeric

I think if you cook it the skin will come loose. I would do it on the stove. You might want to google this.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

Whiting skin is very tasty. I leave it on!

grease a glass baking dish w/ extra virgin olive oil. dredge fillets in seasoned flour (I usuall sprinkle garlic powder, salt, and fresh ground pepper into flour). 

Place filets skin side down in baking dish. top each fillet with slice of lemon, and bake at 375 degrees F for 25 minutes. Serve with rice and your favorite white wine!


----------

